# NC45



## backwards01 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi I am a NC45 (actually I just switched to NARS- Tahoe but just for reference) and wondering whether I should go for a powder foundation like MAC select sheer on top or try something like Houseglass ethereal light/ any other translucent powder? I just want to set my foundation, control my oily tzone, and make sure I have no flashback in photos (it’s for a wedding).

  Thnak you!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 12, 2015)

backwards01 said:


> Hi I am a NC45 (actually I just switched to NARS- Tahoe but just for reference) and wondering whether I should go for a powder foundation like MAC select sheer on top or try something like Houseglass ethereal light/ any other translucent powder? I just want to set my foundation, control my oily tzone, and make sure I have no flashback in photos (it’s for a wedding).  Thnak you!


 I'm Nc45 too! I do use KVD 66 lock it foundation. It's full coverage, transfer resistant, matte and oil free. It doesn't have titanium dioxide so no SPF protection hence no ghost background on photos. Also be careful With concealers if they do have titanium dioxide bec it will also cast a shadow. I use Nars radiant cream concealer in ginger and set it with Ben nye banana powder. I use beauty blender to apply my foundation  hope I ws able to help u!


----------

